# Mad 'Tiels? I've got those..



## Mani_Cockatiel (Jul 19, 2011)

I was watching some 'tiel videos on YouTube and I noticed that Ace and Slash went absolutely MAD, They started Flock Calling, Jumping around and flying, It was really a mad house. 
So it just struck me, "That would make an awesome photo shoot!"
I played the video on my Iphone again (It was a cockatiel named Nemo flock calling), And THIS happened:
Ace stood by it listening with heart shaped wings, and of course, The flock calls.He seemed to like it.








The video was playing but then it paused to load, right when I was about to take the pic. 








Slash? He was listening carefully and investigating, A few ear-piercing flock calls but nothing compared to Ace.








Ace was being as cute as usual. BUT, I was surprised with how loud he was. Slash sings every morning but he was never as loud as Ace.








A little break..








"Anyone down here?!"








A few poses for the camera 








"Hey Ace! Go and see if that thing would talk to us!"








"That thing over there!"








"Umm..Umm..Hello? Excuse me? Cockatiel sound maker? Hello?"








Ace:"It wouldn't answer me" 
Slash:"I can almost swear there's something down here!"
They continued to search until they got bored and tired.. They just slept in their places.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL! That was ridiculously cute. I loved the ones with Slash looking down.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I just love your birds. They're so handsome. And obviously a great joy and delight to you.


----------



## TMz (Aug 7, 2012)

thats adorable!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol. Sweet troublemaking fids


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

your birds look beautiful  this is was happened with my flock today i streamed some videos of cockatiels singing and my tiels started whistling and flying and one of them was even trying to repeat


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Lol!! Too cute, they are both sooo beautiful!


----------



## nickcampion88 (Feb 27, 2012)

Very handsome birds! Careful of your phone screen when they try to realease the stuck tiel from the phone


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those pictures are absolutely adorable,I enjoyed all of them.


----------

